# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  احذروا !! كاميرا اللاب توب قد تصوركم وتفضحكم

## Habit Roman

**
*احذروا !! كاميرا اللاب توب قد تصوركم وتفضحكم
كما تعرفون في الاونة الاخيرة انتشرت لاب توبات مزودة بكاميرا غير متنقلة , ونعلم ان البعض منكم يفتخر بهذه الكاميرات .*
*
لكل من يقرا هذه المعلومات الخطيرة ان يحكي ويخبر رفاقه عنها للاهمية . ما لا يعرفه غالبيتكم , انه انتشر مؤخرا برنامج خاص يشغل الكاميرا بالمسنجر او السكاي بي دون ان تعرف انت ذلك , الشخص الذي يمتلك البرنامج يدخل على ايميلاك , حين تكون كاميرتك مغلقة ويشغلها , والادهى انه حتى الشخص الذي لا يقبل شخص لديه البرنامج , بامكانه تشغيل كامير تك عن طريق الرسالة الفورية , وهي ميزة في مسنجر بلاس .
ومن هذا المنطلق نقترح عليكم التمعن بهذه المعلومات التي قد تحدث مع اي شخص منكم .. فلذلك احذروا وحذروا !!!
شاب يبلغ من العمر 21 سنة , ترك المسنجر مفتوح في اللاب توب الذي يمتلكه وبه كاميرا اصلية في اعلى الشاشة, وبالصدفة وهو يستبدل ملابسه !! ما هي الا لحظات حتى سمع صوت المسنجر المالوف , وقد كتب له شخص معين 'كيف حالك؟' .. ولم تمضي الا دقيقتين , حتى قال له نفس الشخص , اريد ان تشاهد هذا الفيديو , فقال له الشاب حسنا !! واذ به يرى نفسه وهو يستبدل الملابس وهو شبه عاري !! فطلب منه الشخص 'الحقير' ان يدفع له مبلغ معين مقابل عدم نشره للفيديو ما يسبب له فضيحة كبرى . المهم ان الفيديو مهدد بالانتشار , وكله بسبب كاميرا اللاب توب , التي يتم تشغيلها بدون علمك وانت في الغرفة . فلذلك الرجاء الانتباه وتحذير الاقارب والاصدقاء من الظاهرة التي قد تصل الى غرفكم وصالونات بيوتكم , لذلك تعالوا نمنعها قبل ان تصل. ولتجنب الوقوع بمثل هذا المازق المدمر , يرجى تغطية الكاميرا بورقة او علكة او فكوها او كسروها . لان الضمير اصبح مجرد كلمة نلفظها ولم يبق من افعاله الى القليل. فاحذروا اعزائنا .. احذروا ..
للاسف هناك بشر يفتقرون للانسانية , ويبيعون ضميرهم للشيطان . فلذلك احذروا دائما اعزائنا , اخوتنا واخواتنا ..
انشر.. وحذر كل من تحب* 

*م\ن*


*تحياتي لكم*

----------


## ABU A7MED

ممممممممممممم

الحمد لله ما عندى كام ولا كاميرا ولا حتى ماكينة تصوير 

يسلمو كثير على المعلومة الخطيرة اتمنى تصل للجميع 


تقبلى أختى خالص تحيتى .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حقارة نفوس ضعيفه..*
*الله يكفينا بلاويهم ويستر علينا وعلى المؤمنين والمؤمنات..*
*مشكووور خيه ع التحذير..*
*تحياتي..*

----------


## النظره البريئه

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
الله يجازي اللي ماعنده ضمير
ويسوي هالأشياء
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------

